# Bella Barista



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

I took a punt and subscribed to a fortnightly bella barista single origin subscription just to enter me into their competition to win a new coffee machine. Wondered if anyone has had coffee from them before and if its any good? Not really a problem if not as I can cancel the subscription at anytime.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

No idea if their SO beans are any good but their blends are very good, the Gaslight blend especially.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Site must be down, can only see beans but can't select a subscription


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

https://www.theroastery.co.uk/


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Think the offer referred to ran out on the 23rd?

John


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes - the entry for the coffee machine has now expired


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Too slow....too old


----------



## Bigal (Nov 13, 2015)

Beans are the best I have had so far


----------

